# Baby Hedgehog Photos!



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

So i just got an email from the breeder and here are the pictures of the babies! So cute! four female and one male. Is there a difference between the males and females? I've heard no, but you never know lol.










The male is the one on the right, the first and last are the darkest.



















I'm kinda leaning more towards the male, even though initially I wanted a girl to spoil like a princess lol, I don't know why I just kinda want to male now, wondering if theres any difference in smell or temperament? I have to talk to the hubby about it, but I think he'll be reluctant for a male because he has all these fairy princess fabrics picked out lol.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

No difference between sexes.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Zomgg so cuteeee.

The only difference between genders that I've heard of is the males...have um... Personal time


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

OMGGG really?! Well, don't know why I'm surprised lol. 

Think I might stick with a girl then


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Lol yeahh
But that boy is a cutie just look at him looking at the camera like a super model.
Haha sorry not making choosing any easier am I? Lol


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I forgot about their, uh, personal time.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

lol I know they're all so adorable! I kinda want some individual pictures but these are the first ones she's been able to get out because they were born on the 2nd. I didnt even know that they could be handled safely yet, but im not a breeder lol.

I dont know which one anymore, i thought it would be so easy! Like "darker one, smallish but not too small, girl" now im like right lets get them all!!  Too cute, I think im going to wait a little bit longer to get more pictures as they grow up


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Careful not to wait to long someone may reserve the one you want


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Never thought of that.

Okay just reserved the one with her head sticking up, im pretty sure she said its a female and you know who whatever if she's not lol she look adorable, ready to explore  

Can't wait to make that deposit to make it more final. It's so hard getting in contact with my breeder.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

GAHH! They are so stinkin cute. Get me one?


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Come to Montreal  The one on the end, is his head supposed to be that big?


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey just wondering if she's looking healthy? does her head look a little big to you? lol She's adorable I just want to make sure she looks like she's supposed to. This is about 2-3 weeks old.

I just noticed that in her first baby picture her head looks bigger in that one too, is it just the angle? :roll:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Larry


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's absolutely precious! I'm so excited for you.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I want her. Give her to me. Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

:lol: Never! I can't wait to go pick her up, my boyfriend is so excited as well


----------



## StrawberryJAM (Sep 20, 2011)

Ooo had a little *squeal out loud* moment on the bus


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

:lol: i have those all the time :roll:


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

[attachment=0:21wu12ow]Babygurrl.jpg[/attachment:21wu12ow]Just thought I would upload some picture of the little one.


































We're FINALLY down to a few names that have stuck, and we all agreed these are good names lol between myself&family and my fiance&his family its been tough getting everyone to agree. The good news it shes getting love times 8 lol

Rue
Pixel
Chomper (shes a bitter)
Amelia
Milla (okay im the only one who likes that one )

So I think she should be named soon! I feel horrible that she doesnt have a name yet lol


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Hahaha its fine. I never even call any of my animals by their names... somehow they pick up really horrid nicknames that stick. For example, one of my cats is named Spicy Chicken, her nickname was supposed to be Spicy but has become Chicken... My horse's name is Thunder's Razz, her nickname was supposed to be Razz but has become Cow. I don't think any of my pets care that they've ended up being nicknamed after animals that aren't even the same species, they just wanna be fed and loved.


----------



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

They are adorable! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's precious!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot of people to consider the opinions of! Personally I think it should be like naming a new (human) baby - it should be about what the mom and dad want, and that's it. Nick and I didn't even ask anyone else for opinions/suggestions when we were choosing names, and once we knew the one we were getting was a male, we compromised when I realized that Nick's favorite choice (Ares) worked perfectly as a nickname for my favorite name (Archimedes). So we're both happy, and we call him both things! So I hope you'll give your own preference, and your fiance's, priority over everyone else. If you both really like a name but one of your mothers or siblings doesn't, so what! It's not their pet, it's yours. :]


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

We have a name for the little one now, as much as I liked Pixel, we've been calling her Baby Girl for so long it's sort of stuck. So her name is BeeGee Chomper lol she's a biter :?


----------

